# Giant African Land Snails



## allykat (Aug 17, 2008)

I've just got some baby gals, to say they are land snails they have all climbed up the tank and are sitting on the underside of the lid lol. still learning how to lok after them so any tips are welcome.


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hiya My daughter got two on christmas eve from a friend at school. Gary and spongebob as they have been named have also just reproduced with about 300. They like cucumber, courgette, lettuce but not iceburg, bannanas and any soft fruit and veg. My daughter has hers in a tank with peat free organic compost for the substate which is very deep 4 inches deep. Katies sprays them twice a day including the tank. They have a small heat mat at one end. They love a shower two or three times a week. hope this helps.


----------



## mrfusion (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey,
Yeah I've kept these little critters before, they are hermaphrodytes which means they are both sexes in one and can reproduce themselves (without mating). Usually they produce 200-300 eggs which you will find buried in the substrate. Very easy to look after and can apparently grow up to 10 inchs (shell length) although the biggest i've seen was eight inches. Advice from Piglet37 is pretty standard for these guys so follow it and you cant really go wrong. 
Oh and drop a cuttle fish bone in there, they will graze on it for the calcium frequently.
Have fun!


----------

